

Edward Snowden leaks reveal UK’s secret Middle-East web surveillance base - jorgeortiz85
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/exclusive-edward-snowden-leaks-reveal-uks-secret-middleeast-web-surveillance-base-8781082.html

======
mindslight
This article is straight up government-narrative propaganda meant to steer and
dilute.

\- Of course there is SIGINT going on in the Middle East.

\- But "exposing" this will be seen as indiscriminately aiding "enemies".

\- Once again driving the focus on Snowden, calling it his controversy,
referencing him in the title, etc.

\- Mention "terrorism" investigation with regards to Miranda, even though he's
not being held in custody.

\- But even more super scary secret files were confiscated, so don't worry,
the government is keeping you safe by thwarting these people

\- Imply Greenwald now has a personal mission to cause as much damage as
possible to all the good people hold dear.

------
dajbelshaw
Greenwald: "The UK government is now leaking documents about itself"

[http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/23/uk-
gove...](http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/aug/23/uk-government-
independent-military-base)

